# Do rabbits need ramps?



## DarcytheDutch (May 18, 2011)

I have a NIC cage that has a rampbut it takes up alot of room. I'd like to give her more room to hop. Is jumping from one level too hard on their backs if it a repeated motion? She is a standard sized adult dutch.

Thanks


----------



## MikeScone (May 18, 2011)

Ramps aren't necessary, and I'm not sure rabbits like them very much. I built a ramp for Scone to get up on my bed when he was having trouble with spondylosis, and he didn't use it. Once he started feeling better, he just went right back to jumping directly up on the bed.

Scone's (now Natasha's) cage is two levels, and I put a Timber Hide-a-Way wooden box in one end to provide a half-way point, about shoulder height when she's on four feet. She can jump to the box, and then up on the second level (and the box gives her a quiet corner to go to if she's surprised or feeling antisocial). You can see it in the left-hand corner of the lower level here:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 18, 2011)

Bambi, our little Mini-Rex used to put herself up if I left her hutch open--that's a 30 inch table height. So a regular jump should be no problem. When they get geriatric is when they will need special accommodations.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 19, 2011)

I bought a step stool from Wallyworld for Winston & Vega's cage. They love it especially Vega she sleeps under it. 

Winston doesn't jump from up to the second floor he uses the step stool.

In Daisy Mae's cage I have one of those hidey houses (plastic). I'm thinking of getting a step stool for her cage too.

When I lived in the house I got a set of the doggies stairs for Buttercup to get onto the loveseat. (his favorite place). Now that he is almost 13 he just stays on the floor, he doesn't jump anymore.

Susan


----------



## kirst3buns (May 24, 2011)

Basil is about a 3lb mini rex and he's never had a ramp. I think the first level of his cage is about 12 inches off the floor and he has no problem with it. I had a smaller box there to use as a step but he never did and spent all his time pushing the box out of the way or chewing on it. I would try without the ramp and see how your rabbit does. If she stops using your upper levels, you may need to keep the ramp.


----------



## MsBunBun (May 24, 2011)

My 9 month old mini rex loves to hop up on things, and he has no problems with it.

Use ramps only if the rabbits has a condition or if the rabbit is of an elderly age.


----------

